# Mini greenhouse ideas



## msmissy87 (Apr 12, 2014)

Has anyone created really small greenhouse set ups successfully? Im thinking about 4ft high by roughly 4 ft to 5ft long.it's an Area under an apartment awning. Materials would maybe be pvc, plastic sheet and not really sure what plant bases were going to be yet.


----------



## JustCliff (May 21, 2011)

If you don't need it any larger than that, you could maybe go to a used building supply place and get some windows. It would be easy to fasten them together, you could open them for ventilation and it would look nice.


----------



## Cud579 (Apr 26, 2010)

I had purchased one about the size you are referring to a year ago from a store called Big Lots for about $60.


----------



## RevWC (Mar 28, 2011)




----------



## msmissy87 (Apr 12, 2014)

RevWC said:


>


Great video! A diy is where i wanted to go with it, thank you!


----------



## LincTex (Apr 1, 2011)

You may want to screen in your little area instead. A green house might get too hot now that summer has arrived.


----------

